# Paging SBD



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Booked my hols today man, it's gunna be there (with me). I'll happily help you build one however, or I can just tell you how, or I could build you the kraley kustom klassic for a mere $839 (plus tax).


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock:

whats the delay with these things ?
I want one too 

looked pretty much set to go a while back....


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

SEE Hobie AUS Not the guy stuck in the middle!!!  I Want one too ...............


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Narrabeen bait and tackle have pre made livey tubes ready to go. (as a last resort)

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Or you could borrow mine.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont have enough browny points to get up there.
I am off to Fiji on Saturday (that will get me plenty of brownys but I will bloww them all and then some by fishing too often and drinking too much Fiji Bitter)
And I have already booke danother holiday to Noosa in April where I will blow a years worth of brownys by surfing for hours everyday then drinking every night.
At some point I will have to start doing some work to pay some bills.
I have about 3 months worth of work to do and it is only January.
Plus who will catch all the reds and big kings at Longy while SBD is away? Me me me I wil volunteer.
Anyway the offer is there , no probs.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

GTs would be good or some more 15kg plus Mahi Mahi like last time.
and cause i dont eat fish i took all 4 to the captains village for them.
Do you think they were stoked? UBETCHA!

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

I have it on good authority that the hobie bait tank and the profish hatches are being made by the same people, which may explain the delays 8) 8) 8)

Cheers
Baldy

Disclaimer: The term "good authority" may or may not mean random outbursts of chin dribble and or complete fabrication


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

sbd said:


> kraley kustom klassic for a mere $839 (plus tax).


Ken don't worry, wigg is already on the Kaava, I'll engineer and construct one one for half the price and deliver it to SWR, what colour would you like it Sir?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

OOps, Dave wrote that... whoo's on the Kaava now?

The offer still stands though Ken!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > kraley kustom klassic for a mere $839 (plus tax).
> ...


There's alvays someone to undercut a man just trying to make a decent living already. Ve'll match zis dan and beat him by 10%* if you sign now. Only colour is black. Free delivery+.

*Or in fact not do this. 
*Delivery may cost $300000 extra


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

sbd said:


> Only colour is black.


Now I know he has it in for you Ken! He's trying to sell you a "Giant Yo-Zuri secret weapon" you will be a sitting duck for Giant Squid!

For small extra charge ($4000) our specialised bait tubes can be coated with "GSBG" (giant squid be gone) leaving you free to fish without the ever present danger of Giant Squid Attack!

Don't miss out, order now!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Dan

I resemble that remark.lmao
Well on the Fiji Bitters anyway.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I have several hobie live bait tanks if anybody wants them///

I just wanted to see how you did that


----------

